# Four Seasons Vilamoura Portugal - Malaga?



## ValHam (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a week on hold at this resort - Have never been to the area - How far would it be from Malaga by car?  What other transport would be availabe? Would we need a car?  What is it like in the area ? If I only have 2 weeks would it be enought time to have 1 week in Portugal and 1 in Malaga - If I take extra time which area would you recommend?  What is the weather like at the end of October. Thanks kindly


----------



## Blues (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ValHam.  I answered your other two questions, so I won't repeat here.  We also stayed at the Four Seasons Vilamoura.  It's a great property!  You'll love it.   They should send you a map of how to find the property.  A little confusing at first, but we found it without much trouble.  It's about a mile away from the marina at the center of town.  So yes, I highly recommend a car.

We were there in late September, and had wonderful weather for hanging by the pool.  It was 85 when we left on Sept 30.  Not sure about end of October, though.  It might cool off quite a bit by then.  Check weather.com.

We spent a week there, a week on the Costa del Sol around Marbella, and a few extra days in Sevilla and Granada.  It was wonderful!  A week in each place is just about right.  With extra time, I'd do as we did, and get a hotel in Sevilla and/or Granada.  They're both wonderful towns.  The Alhambra in Granada is not to be missed.  And Sevilla has an outstanding cathedral and is a great town to hang around in.

Have a great time!


----------

